# Sony's Game Plan in A7 and A7r Lenses?



## sonicbuffalo

I was wondering what lenses Sony expects us to use until they get lenses produced for the A7 and A7r line?  I want to use auto focus lenses, and I don't think I'm asking too much.


----------



## gsgary

Whats wrong with manual focus lenses, 
Voigtlander 50mmF1.5 asph M mount and Voigtlander close focus adapter, lens wide open at F1.5 and close up fully out


----------



## sonicbuffalo

Nice picture and focus, but I would like auto focus and zoom, not a prime.  Primes are very limiting for my style of photography.  Very good image though!


----------



## gsgary

The 55mm and 35mm are good lenses that auto focus, im not sure Sony will make many zooms for this camera because it shines with primes, what is your style ?


----------



## sonicbuffalo

I like landscapes, and have taken some portraits (used a Sigma 105 f/2.8) when I had my Nikon gear.  I also like urban landscapes and good old buildings and cars.  I have taken car shows where I needed the zoom to eliminate the peepers.....didn't want them hogging the scene.


----------



## bwana4swahili

sonicbuffalo said:


> I was wondering what lenses Sony expects us to use until they get lenses produced for the A7 and A7r line?  I want to use auto focus lenses, and I don't think I'm asking too much.


You can use almost any lens in existence with the Sony A7 Series of cameras.  I use Canon, Minolta, Pentax, M42 and T2 lenses.  There are several good automatic adapters available; although, I will admit autofocus is slow through an adapter.

I have one Sony lens, the 28-70mm kit lens for the A7, that works well as a general purpose lens on the A7 and A7S.  Probably marginal on the A7R but still quite usable.

bwa


----------



## sonicbuffalo

Dear Bwa....,

Yes, I realize that you can use almost any type of lens with the A7, but first, I would want full frame, and second, don't want to lug a behemoth of a lens, and thirdly, I don't won any of those lenses you mentioned, and don't want to invest in anything that's not an A7 native lens.  I guess I'll be waiting.  I am planning on buying the 70-200 mm f/4 Soney FE lens though, hopefully tomorrow.  Thanks for your comments though...I do appreciate the response.


----------



## gsgary

sonicbuffalo said:


> Dear Bwa....,
> 
> Yes, I realize that you can use almost any type of lens with the A7, but first, I would want full frame, and second, don't want to lug a behemoth of a lens, and thirdly, I don't won any of those lenses you mentioned, and don't want to invest in anything that's not an A7 native lens.  I guess I'll be waiting.  I am planning on buying the 70-200 mm f/4 Soney FE lens though, hopefully tomorrow.  Thanks for your comments though...I do appreciate the response.


The lenses I use on my A7 will be about half the size of the ones you will use


----------



## sonicbuffalo

gsgary said:


> sonicbuffalo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Bwa....,
> 
> Yes, I realize that you can use almost any type of lens with the A7, but first, I would want full frame, and second, don't want to lug a behemoth of a lens, and thirdly, I don't won any of those lenses you mentioned, and don't want to invest in anything that's not an A7 native lens.  I guess I'll be waiting.  I am planning on buying the 70-200 mm f/4 Soney FE lens though, hopefully tomorrow.  Thanks for your comments though...I do appreciate the response.
> 
> 
> 
> The lenses I use on my A7 will be about half the size of the ones you will use
Click to expand...


yes...but gsgary....how many lenses will you be carrying?  I only want to carry a few.  I might be wrong on that....but anyways, what lenses do you usually carry? Thanks!


----------



## gsgary

sonicbuffalo said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sonicbuffalo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Bwa....,
> 
> Yes, I realize that you can use almost any type of lens with the A7, but first, I would want full frame, and second, don't want to lug a behemoth of a lens, and thirdly, I don't won any of those lenses you mentioned, and don't want to invest in anything that's not an A7 native lens.  I guess I'll be waiting.  I am planning on buying the 70-200 mm f/4 Soney FE lens though, hopefully tomorrow.  Thanks for your comments though...I do appreciate the response.
> 
> 
> 
> The lenses I use on my A7 will be about half the size of the ones you will use
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes...but gsgary....how many lenses will you be carrying?  I only want to carry a few.  I might be wrong on that....but anyways, what lenses do you carry usually? Thanks!
Click to expand...

28mm, 35mm, 50mm all fast lenses and super sharp, 35 on A7, 50 on Leica M4 and 28 on M4-P


----------



## sonicbuffalo

gsgary....sounds like you're a prime lens photog.  Nothing wrong with that as they most likely take sharper, crisper, photos.  I like sharp, crisp zooms.  They're just harder to find. Plus cost a lot more when you do find them.


----------



## DavefromCt

sonicbuffalo said:


> I was wondering what lenses Sony expects us to use until they get lenses produced for the A7 and A7r line?  I want to use auto focus lenses, and I don't think I'm asking too much.


I have the 55mm 1.8 lens which I love.  I had the 35mm but the quality wasn't as good when I compared shots so i sold it.  Manual focus lenses work great too because of the peaking function that turns the edges a color when in focus and also the ability to magnify the image.


----------



## sonicbuffalo

I know a guy on another forum that just bought the 55 f/1.8.  He had been drooling over that lens.  He bought the lens first (he's a Nikon shooter as well), and just bought and is waiting on the alpha7 ii


----------



## gsgary

sonicbuffalo said:


> gsgary....sounds like you're a prime lens photog.  Nothing wrong with that as they most likely take sharper, crisper, photos.  I like sharp, crisp zooms.  They're just harder to find. Plus cost a lot more when you do find them.



Lots of primes are very expensive this is one i would have if i could afford it Leica M 50mm f0.95 Noctilux Asph Black Lens 11602 - Rangefinder Lenses - Lenses - Harrison Cameras


----------



## greybeard

Don't you just love it when you ask a question and you get answers telling you that you should be wanting something else. Sony has 4 current mounts to support.   e mount crop frame, e mount full frame, a mount crop frame and a mount full frame.   Best choice for you right now would be to get a LA-EA4 adapter which allows you to mount Sony A mount lenses on your A7.  Unlike other adapters that are manual focus only, the LA-EA4 supports all the automatic functions of Sony a mount lenses.  This will give you access to all the Sony A-mount auto-focus lenses.  I know that this is a sloppy solution but is what we are stuck with until Sony decides what direction it wants to go in.  I think there must be an inner corporate conflict between the mirrored and the mirrorless divisions of their camera/lens division.  I personally don't think A mount will survive.


Amazon.com : Sony LA-EA4 E-Mount to A-Mount Full-frame Adapter : Camera & Photo

Full-Frame A-Mount Lenses - Lenses Sony Store - Sony US


----------



## mattpayne11

Sony's lack of lenses has kept me from switching, but their recent update to their roadmap is promising.

http://www.sony.net/Products/di/lenses/roadmap.pdf


----------



## Solarflare

sonicbuffalo said:


> yes...but gsgary....how many lenses will you be carrying?


 Ideally one. Usually two. Maybe three. Frankly, if you carry around more than four lenses, you're very likely having some sort of a glaring redundancy.

Right now I have a 28mm f1.8 and a 70-200mm f4 IS with me. Two lenses, enough flexibility for anything.

A setup I love is having nothing but a 28mm or nothing but a 50mm. One perspective only. Very liberating.

If I really need a lot of variance, I'll get my 16-35mm, 50mm and 70-200mm. The only thing still missing at that point would be a macro lens.

I never carry all my four lenses. Its simply too redundant. At some point in the future (probably soon) I plan to get a second body (probably a Nikon D750) and then I'll save a lot of lens changes as well.


If I would ever switch to Sony FE (I dont think it will happen, but in case it does), I would get the 35mm f1.4 (at least if Steve Huff is right and this reaches or even beats even the famous Leica Summilux 35mm f1.4 FLE), the 90mm macro (at least if its also good) and hopefully a 21mm thats at least as good as the famous Fuji 14mm (which is a 21mm equivalent because Fuji X cameras use APS-C).


----------



## potownrob

I'd imagine the OP has either found a lens or given up on the A7 by now (let's hope not!!) but, in case he's still looking, for his needs, the A mount 24-70/2.8 with an adaptor might be his dream lens.  It's a Zeiss lens that gets mostly very good reviews:
Amazon.com Sony 24 -70mm f 2.8 Carl Zeiss Vario Sonnar T Zoom Lens for Sony Alpha Digital SLR Cameras Camera Lenses Camera Photo
Might want to upgrade the lens mount for this monster lens though... I know a quicker zoom would be big, but it's still too bad the only FE standard zooms out are f/4


----------



## mattpayne11

Solarflare said:


> If I really need a lot of variance, I'll get my 16-35mm, 50mm and 70-200mm. The only thing still missing at that point would be a macro lens.



This is my exact plan as well. I picked up the A7 II and the 16-35 already. I don't see myself needing much more than the 55 and the 70-200, but we'll see.


----------

